# Tilapia fishing



## crladner (Sep 5, 2014)

I am looking at going tilapia fishing this weeking at blue lake or any other lake that holds them. Anyone have any tips as I have never fished them before. Also anybody have any reports? Thanks.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I have only fished for them in South America. They seem to really like dog food and things that are kind of bland. They will bite on a worm when they are small but when they get big usually they get big by eating and settling for the things that thrive in larger proportions like mud and moss and algae which pretty much defines the flavor of their flesh as well. 

I actually had Hungarian Carp that tasted better than the Tiliapia in Brazil. One fish that was amazingly delicious was the Pacu that you can find at the pet stores... Those things are delicious. The prepared Tiliapia were kinda scrappy compared to Catfish, Bagre, and Lambiri. Even the Piranhas tasted pretty as good as tilapia. The farm raised ones that you can buy at smiths are going to have a very neutral flavor compared to wild caught tilapia.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Bucket biology.

I hear Utah has no regs on kangaroo. I so want to go hunting kangaroo.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Utah and it's wonderful biodiversity.... We have Virgin River feral pigs, Blue Lake Tilapia, a Bear Lake Monster, The East Canyon Wolf, The High Uinta Wolverine, The Provo Sasquatch, and last but not least the One Eyed deer of Cove Mountain....


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

I went to Blue Lake a few years in May catching tilapia. They were on their spawning beds in the smaller ponds. We caught them on worms. They are pretty fish some of them were fluorescent orange in color and some were the standard color of tilapia black and white. They were small in size though 5-6". If you go to the main lake of Blue Lake. You will see tilapia close to 5-6 lbs. We also saw some nice large mouths. From what I read in the proclamation. There is no regulations on taking tilapia from Blue Lake. I would like to take my bow back and shoot a few. Also they are good eating from Blue Lake. A lot better than the store bought fish. I read an article about the store bought fish. The article claimed that they are farmed in the sewers in China! I'm not sure if that is true, but is does make me think before eating another tilapia!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Tilapia were used to clean up the pens of some farmed fish,then someone found out that they are quite mild tasting so they started a market for them.Dont know about the sewers though.The tilapia would eat the waste left by the other fish,and by waste I mean poop:shock:


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

yep. Worst tasting fish I have ever had IMO. Taste like mild dirt to me.


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah that is just sick nasty! Here is the link http://wafflesatnoon.com/do-not-eat-tilapia-warning/


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

4pointmuley said:


> Yeah that is just sick nasty! Here is the link http://wafflesatnoon.com/do-not-eat-tilapia-warning/


Wow that is unnerving, we rarely eat tilapia but likely never will again after reading that.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Not all Tilapia comes from China,Look for the country of origin on the package,or on the sign in the seafood counter,that is the law now.There is some being raised in the U.S.Most of the fresh tilapia comes from South America,and is quite a bit nicer than that frozen from Asia.


----------



## crladner (Sep 5, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone for their comments. As far as sewage eating tilapia from China I dont think I will find any swimming around in Blue Lake. Just wondering current fishing conditions out there. Thanks again


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

If thinking that only Chinese Tilapia eat sewage makes them taste better to you.........roll with it.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> If thinking that only Chinese Tilapia eat sewage makes them taste better to you.........roll with it.


_/Ouke:


----------



## crladner (Sep 5, 2014)

*catch and kill*

Just because you catch fish doesnt mean you have to eat them....normally I just catch and release but tilapia you must kill. I am sure someone will take them off my hands...


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

I see them quite a bit when I dive at blue lake. They liked to eat vienna sausages and spray cheese.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Nambaster said:


> Utah and it's wonderful biodiversity.... We have Virgin River feral pigs, Blue Lake Tilapia, a Bear Lake Monster, The East Canyon Wolf, The High Uinta Wolverine, The Provo Sasquatch, and last but not least the One Eyed deer of Cove Mountain....


you're forgetting the legendary Dooskabou of Fairview Canyon.

What is a Dooskabou? Glad you asked.

It's what happens when a delk (deer/elk hybrid, very rare) mates with a cariboose (caribou/moose hybrid). Dooskabou are incredibly rare animals, and smarter than your average sasquatch.


----------



## ryanmfmiller (Aug 26, 2013)

We pulled a couple out of blue lake last winter using vegetables out of our snacks. They seemed to really like peas the best.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

They still having the vandalism problems out there? If not, it'd be worth throwing a rod in with my softball gear when I have tournaments out there.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

My wife and one of her friends have a couples getaway planned this weekend to Wendover. I'm gonna try to sneak a rod out there with me and see if I can sneak out for a bit and try my hand at the tilapia and pacu out in Blue Lake. I'll report back if I make it out.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Foreigner ?????????
just sound I don't sound like a bigger Idjit than I am-- They are playing in Wendover


----------

